# Dow International Medical College DIMC



## Siddy (Nov 12, 2013)

Salaam! 

I'm from the UK and i am planning to go to Dow International Medical College in Pakistan insha'Allah.
Is anyone from the UK (or from anywhere else for that matter) planning to go to DIMC too?
It would be great if i could get to know any girls who want to go there as well.
Also i would love to know more about DIMC hostel life and what things i'll need to take, if there are any experienced students from there.
Is it quite boring there, what activities can we do apart from studies?
Very important question: How is the food there, that's the main thing worrying me, since i am from England and i may not be used to the food there.
Any recommendations?

Is there dengue mosquitos in the university?! :nailbiting:
What are you guys doing for malaria protection, are you going to take ant-malaria tablets?

Hope to hear from someone soon i'A!


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Dang it! Your a girl! Do you know any boy who is going to DIMC?
anyways you'll of course need electronic devices such as laptop and any sort if tablet. If you have time you could buy things for your room such as clock, storage compartments, hamper etc. if not, you'll find everything easily in Karachi! I mean EVERYTHING! The hostel and college life is clean and hygienic. You don't need to worry about that. There is no dengue either...lol Most of the time you will be studying, I do know they have a basketball and volleyball team. There is a huge ground to hangout and place along with an indoor gym. But I'm sure when you have time, you'll want to go out of campus eat and shop. I am also worried about the food, because unfortunately it's Pakistan and the people who prepare food aren't some chefs. The food has gotten better over the years, but if you don't want to eat cafeteria food you could order anything from McDonald's to a fancy restaurant to be delivered to you!


----------



## Siddy (Nov 12, 2013)

No I don't know any boys going lol.
Are you going to DIMC this december, how do you know what the uni is like?
Would you happen to know whether they will give us textbooks or a list of books to buy?
Also this is a silly question, the students going to DIMC in december, what class of students are they.. Class of 2018?
Thanks for the information! :thumbsup:


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Class of 2018! Yes don't buy books from UK you will find books all from there, they will provide a list. I've visited the uni, that's how I know!


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

@ Iam what is your overall impression of the DIMC campus after your visit? Did you have to schedule an appointmen_t_ with a staff member and a student who can show you around the DIMC campus?

Thanks.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a new campus with all the latest technology and professional faculty. Of course there is room for improvement and I am sure they are working on it. I went in the Summer of 2012..it was more of a walkin and got a tour by a friend of mine.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a load shedding problem at DIMC? Or do they have a backup supply like generators etc.,? 

Do they have AC in the dorms for students at DIMC? Do we have to pay for electricity charges separately or is it all inclusive in dorm fees of $1200?

Thanks.


----------



## zaveria (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi siddy Im a girl and I'm going to DIMC also this year too.  If anyone knows, I wanted to ask how it is safety wise for girls if they want to go out for food or shopping. I know that the environment is not very safe in Karachi but also I know that I will be needing to buy things and wanted to know what is the safest way for me. Another thing is that what kind of clothing do the girls wear over the in the university? And in the dorms is there wifi or do I need to buy it myself, because I'm planning on bring a tablet and one of those Internet USB things won't work on it.
thank you


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a wireless USB device too, you plug it in ur laptop and it acts as a wifi router too on the contemporary lol


----------



## Siddy (Nov 12, 2013)

If someone doesn't mind answering this question, what stationary do we need, how many folders should I buy? (I have no idea about the amount of notes we'll have). I've packed clothes and everything, a bit of stationary.. what else should i take? I feel like I'm forgetting something. 
Hi Zaveria!  Do you have any relatives in Karachi? if you're going to Pakistan with your family then it's best if you shop for most thing's with them.. like clothes and microwave and fridge as mentioned above by Iamabcd. Later on, if you need to buy more things during the year, you could contact your relatives, they could help you out with shopping if you ask. You can go with your friends as well if you want.. i'm not too keen going with friends, though. I wouldn't risk it, might not be that safe. Also for food (or any other items you want from the market), I believe there are 'messengers' at DIMC who can do the shopping for you, all you need to do is give them a shopping list. So say you wanna buy some fruits, just tell the messenger what you want, he can buy you what you asked for, and you can ask for the receipt so that you can pay him. As for clothes, I'm not too sure but apparently the fashion in Pakistan is kurtas on leggings/jeans, I am probably going to take western clothes and kurtas, maybe shalwar kameez too. I think you need to install wifi. We might be paired with senior girls for dorming at first, they'll probably already have wifi in ther rooms. However in about a weeks time we can choose a roommate ourselves, if you want to.

Any replies would be appreciated.
Best Wishes to everyone 

- - - Updated - - -

@Iamabcd, you mentioned there was an indoor gym.. is there an indoor gym seperate for boys and girls? Does it have treadmills and stuff? 

Thankyou


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

There is a gym. its both for girls and boys, either they are separate timings or they can workout together. Its Karachi, so whatever you wear will work! 
For shopping, its not like your going to go out to bargain in the streets. There are grocery stores both BIG and small near DIMC. Wifi is being installed in the dorms, so dont worry about your separate wifi!


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

@ Iamabcd How much load shedding happens at DIMC do they have back up generators? Thanks.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

NO load shedding or electricity problem at DIMC!
They have back up generators.
If anyone is wondering about the water issue, both hot and cold water is available for taking showers.

Also, anyone who is reading this and is going to DIMC, please ask your parents or go by yourself to the principle emphasizing to take a better action on the house keepers and overall cleaning of the campus!
Its not dirty, just that if the more complaints the principle has now, the less we will have to suffer in the future!


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

@ Iamabcd Do we have to pay any electric bill separately or it is all inclusive in the hostel fees? Thanks.


----------

